# Apheresis Catheter Placement



## djrice86 (Mar 10, 2016)

The catheter is an apheresis catheter which was apparently inserted into the right femoral vein and the tip resides in the right common iliac vein, confirmed by fluoroscopy. I am only familiar with central venous catheterizations and PICC line insertions, which usually terminate in the right atrium. Can anyone advise on how to code the procedure I described, which does not terminate in the the atrium, but rather iliac vein?

---------------------

Also, do dual-lumen catheters require two codes? For example, when one terminates in the superior vena cava and other in the atrial junction?

Thanks


----------

